# First shipment



## sharpeblades (Aug 19, 2010)

I just recd. my personal shipment of my Ta-Bar tool from CRKT.I thouight i wouild share a couple pictures with you


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Aug 19, 2010)

Thats a handy little tool right there! Nice!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 19, 2010)

That looks great Raleigh!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 19, 2010)

*Frist shipment*

Thank guys and girls .I am a happy old man


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 19, 2010)

Great job Raleigh! Congrats. What is the MSRP on them?


----------



## marknga (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome RT! I can't wait to get my production model.... have put the "prototype #1" in the safe.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 19, 2010)

*frist shipment*

Thanks guys ,Hank they are going to sell for $20.00/I have been useing one around the shop for the last couple of mo. and they are pretty impressive


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2010)

Very handy! My original lives on my boat.


----------



## Rob62 (Aug 19, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> they are going to sell for $20.00



That's a very good price for this nifty tool.  I wonder if ###Mart will carry them.

Rob


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 19, 2010)

Outstanding!!!  Glad they came in for you...now the royalties will start!!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome!  I was just looking at them on their website yesterday and it was still saying not yet available.  Congrats Raleigh!


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 19, 2010)

congrats RT


----------



## Dawg Tired (Aug 20, 2010)

Way to go!!!!!!!! That is really Awsome!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 20, 2010)

*Frist shipment*

Thanks guys for all the kind words


----------



## Sargent (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm gonna get one!  

Great work!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey RT - is that little screw at the "0" inch mark there to hold it in the sheath?


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 20, 2010)

*Frist shipment*

Yes sir that's what it is, there is a dimple in the sheath .The sheath can be used as a neck knife or 3 positions on your belt


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2010)

How did I miss hearing about these.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 20, 2010)

These are the first ones i have seen form CRKT


----------



## DROP POINT (Aug 20, 2010)

Congrats Raleigh!

Davin


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Aug 20, 2010)

Congrats RT. I have had my name on their notify list for what seems like forever. Looking forward to ordering one the day they send me an email.


----------



## carver (Aug 20, 2010)

Good for you Raleigh


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Aug 22, 2010)

That's cool RT. Can your post up how we go about ordering from you?

SpareTool - Designed by Raleigh Tabor
http://www.crkt.com/Ta-Bar-Tool-Razor-Edge-Wharncliffe-Fixed-Blade-Pry-BarNail-Puller-Bottle-Opener


----------



## QTurn (Aug 22, 2010)

I saw them on display at the BLADE show in June.  CRKT had a pretty good size booth and they had one sitting on the bottom shelf.  I felt pretty smug knowing I have one made by the man himself!!!


----------



## coggins (Aug 22, 2010)

I've really enjoyed using the one I got from you. May have to get one of those too. Congrats that's something to be proud of.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Aug 22, 2010)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> That's cool RT. Can your post up how we go about ordering from you?


 

x2!  Let us know if we can order them from you!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 22, 2010)

*Frist shipment*

Thank you guys for the kind words ,Ime a happy old man


----------



## Brad Singley (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice work Sharpeblades!  You deserve it, good thoughtful design and great execution.  I hope it does well for you.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 23, 2010)

*Frist shipment*

Thank you Brad it has been over a year in the works


----------



## Major Wader (Aug 23, 2010)

RT - 

Neat stuff. Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## OconeeDan (Aug 24, 2010)

That is AWESOME Raleigh!  Congratulations to you.  You done good.
Dan


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Aug 24, 2010)

That's cool man. Congrats.


----------



## godawgsrw (Aug 24, 2010)

That's AWESOME!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 26, 2010)

*Frist shipment*

Thanks guys


----------



## k2grigri (Aug 26, 2010)

That is great.  That is something to be proud of right there!  Can't wait to get one.


----------



## tony2001577 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow ! congrats Mr . Tabor  !!!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice feeling getting something from idea to market aint it?

Good Job!!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 27, 2010)

*Frist shipment*

Thanks guys and Sultan it sure is


----------



## carver (Aug 27, 2010)

Good for you Raleigh,Hope you make a mint


----------



## Hoggrydr1 (Aug 28, 2010)

These tools are really cool and handy, my hats off to Mr. Tabor. These tools will come in handy anywhere anytime,Thank You so very much.


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice going Raleigh! Everyone is oohing and ahing about the Tabor tool, but personally I've never seen anything that you have made that was anything less than a work of art. Congrats again!


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Aug 31, 2010)

Got mine! Great tool RT. Nice addition to my Tabor collection.


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 4, 2010)

*Frist shipment*

Thank You Guys for all the kind words


----------



## grayelky (Sep 9, 2010)

sawyerrt10 said:


> x2!  Let us know if we can order them from you!


What they said. Had I seen it sooner, I would have gotten one already.


----------

